# Travel advice - Italy



## jollybdap (May 18, 2016)

Hi fellow members,

We will be travelling to Italy this summer for a family vacation. We will be visiting Rome, Florence, Cinque Terre, and Venice. Of course I will be taking my beloved DSLR and taking tons of photos. I have read some reports of theft of equipment in Italy and would like to hear from you the best way to carry my equipment safely in this trip. I have F-stop Loka but think it is too big and out of place in cities. 

Let me know your suggestions. Thank you so much.

Eric


----------



## Michael6882 (May 18, 2016)

Hello Eric,

I am new to the CR forum, but the trip you are planning is very similar to the one my wife and I took last year, hence the reply. I wrote a short guide to my 3 days of photography in Rome, including the bags that I took and used on the entire trip which can be found at 

https://michaelevansphotographerblog.com/2016/02/22/a-photographer-in-rome-a-guide-to-a-few-days-in-the-eternal-city/ 

Many of the images from our trip are also on my website, if that is of any interest. My main advice would be to certainly look after your gear, but I have to say that at no point did I feel that it was in danger of being stolen. I did find that the belt pack approach really worked for me, as it kept the gear in front of me and the weight off my shoulders. I have traveled to Italy a few times before and must say that as long as you are as vigilant as you would be in any big city, I don't think you will have any issues.

May I also suggest that if time allows you visit Siena; such a beautiful city! Also my advice for visiting any of the major attractions is to start early to avoid the crowds.

I hope this helps,

Best regards,

Michael


----------



## streestandtheatres (May 18, 2016)

I had a great time in Rome for a week with 1 body and a Sigma 35 1.4. No changes of lens, no fussing about. Having that restriction meant I had to look harder for my shots, but I was happy with the result and I don't feel like I missed anything. And I didn't have to think about keeping track of gear. My laptop stayed in the hotel.


----------



## lw (May 18, 2016)

Having been to Italy several times and hit the major tourist spots I don't think you will have any problems unless you are careless - and if you are careless your equipment can get stolen anywhere in the world.

But in the major spots you will see countless people bristling with camera equipment and expensive DSLRs. The risk is no greater in Italy than any tourist spot that gives theives easy pickings from those who don't look after their stuff.


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2016)

I haven't been there myself but know people I have and the important thing is to be aware of the usual risks and it applies not just to cameras. Any comments I have heard seem no more serious than when I spent a year backpacking in Asia...and Amsterdam is terrible for pickpockets etc. 
You can take simple precautions without paranoia spoiling your time so be aware of where everything is, have the minimum showing and the rest in a bag. 

Snatch-and-run is a very common ploy so for example don't leave your camera (wallet, purse etc) on a table even when you are sat next to it because people can brush past and pick it up and run. 
A regular technique anywhere nowadays is for someone to start talking to distract you while a colleague lifts things from your bag so I always got used to hanging the daypack off one shoulder in front of me. If you have a shoulderbag it is easier to keep secure.


----------



## eml58 (May 18, 2016)

agree with the posters here that advocate being careful, Italy and it's People are a wonderful experience, my Family and I have been 8 times in the last 10 years, and we will continue to go.

I'm a Photographer, so my gear goes everywhere, anywhere I go I take sensible precautions, carry my gear in a Backpack, don't leave your gear un attended, and ensure you have Insurance cover, just in case you attract the attention of a thief, Italy has them as does every country.

Try to enjoy the experience without worrying too much about your gear disappearing, Insurance Cover should allow that.


----------



## LDS (May 18, 2016)

jollybdap said:


> I have read some reports of theft of equipment in Italy and would like to hear from you the best way to carry my equipment safely in this trip.



Most of Italy is no more dangerous than other European cities, and usual care should be applied. Especially Rome got some bad press in England and US in the past years. 

It is true places crowded by a lot of tourists attract also a lot of pickpockets (even "tourist" pickpockets). Be aware many of them are women and even children, often acting in groups (to shield each other). If you get surrounded by unknown people, move away.

Be especially careful in train/metro/tram/bus stations (and at the airport as well), also aboard metro and buses (night trains are also risky). And in crowded tourist spots where people are usually distracted by the spot itself.

Don't let someone distract you (especially offering services or the like). Don't leave bags unattended in bars, restaurants, etc.

A shoulder bag (preferably an understated one) or a belt one you can hold in front of you is preferable to a backpack. 

The risk of terrorist attacks increased surveillance also - but better to be careful anyway.


----------



## aj1575 (May 18, 2016)

I've been to Italy often (a rather short trip from Switzerland), and I never had problems with my gear being stolen. Just be carefull in crowded places, and always have the gear on you (do not put down a bag with equipment), this also means do not travel to heavy.
I would suggest you take the wider lenses with you, since streets in Italy can be very narrow. But this is actually up to you and your style.
There are many nice places to visit in Italy, your list sounds quite good. I don't know how you travel (by rental car?). I have seen Florence and Cinque Terre are on your list. On the way, you could visit Siena as suggested by others, and San Gimignano https://www.google.ch/search?q=san+gimignano&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi06Yf0zOPMAhWHQBQKHaCeDHkQsAQIJQ&biw=1077&bih=584, also a very nice place.
And for Venice I suggest you visit not only Murano (the famous glas-blowing island), but also Burano, which is a bit further away, but well worth a visit because of its colorful houses. https://www.google.ch/search?q=san+gimignano&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi06Yf0zOPMAhWHQBQKHaCeDHkQsAQIJQ&biw=1077&bih=584#tbm=isch&q=burano.


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2016)

aj1575 said:


> but also Burano, which is a bit further away, but well worth a visit because of its colorful houses.



WOW! Not a place you would want to wake up with a hangover, or after a night clubbing!


----------



## sanj (May 18, 2016)

Pls relax. It is a very friendly place and if you don't do anything silly you will be ok. Enjoy! It is beautiful.


----------



## hne (May 18, 2016)

My experience from walking around dressed for business (suit, bow-tie and all) with a medium sized lowepro bag on my back and a 5DmkII + 35/1.4L in my right hand looking lost in the dodgier ends of Milan after sunset is... the drug dealers will ask you if you'd like to buy some weed. In reasonable English, because you look out of place and thus must be a foreigner.


----------



## CANONisOK (May 18, 2016)

We just visited all those places in Italy this past October. I carried my 5Dsr with 16-35mm f/4 must of the time. Occasionally switched to the sigma art 24mm f/1.4. (I could travel most places with just those two lenses and be happy.)

Carried little bit of gear in a lowepro flipside 15L AW sport. Like that the bag only opens if I take it off my back. Similarly, carried money in zippered front pants pocket.

Second the burano recommendation - probably my favorite pics were taken there. And if you really don't want to spend time waiting around, hire a private tour guide to skip all the lines. Totally worth it. Especially if you're dragging kids around and want to maximize the number of things you see in the time you have.

Otherwise, relax, be aware, and enjoy. One of my top three vacations in Europe.


----------



## jollybdap (May 19, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for your reply. I really appreciated the information you provided. I will try to pack less gear and enjoy more  

The sticky issue is my tripod. I really like to capture some image at both ends of the day. But I don't see myself going back to hotel to pick up/drop off my tripod. It will more likely hang with me for the whole day. Do you have any good idea on how to do this?


----------



## anthonyd (May 19, 2016)

jollybdap said:


> Thanks to everyone for your reply. I really appreciated the information you provided. I will try to pack less gear and enjoy more
> 
> The sticky issue is my tripod. I really like to capture some image at both ends of the day. But I don't see myself going back to hotel to pick up/drop off my tripod. It will more likely hang with me for the whole day. Do you have any good idea on how to do this?



If you don't see yourself carrying around a heavy tripod (whatever your definition of heavy is), buy a very light one. I don't mean a super expensive CF one. I mean a crappy, small, cheap _but light_ one. Even if it's crappy, it will be better than hand holding, and if it's small and light it will always be with you. Just make sure that it can hold your camera without breaking, or falling over (so avoid most tabletop models, but maybe look at the biggest gorilla-pods if minimizing cost is not a concern).


----------



## Mikehit (May 19, 2016)

I would say a Gorillapod - most places you want to take photos from will have a wall to sit it on or a lamp post to wrap it round. 
If it must be a full tripod, the Velbon Ultra series pack down as smaller than any other I have seen and are still very stable. But not sure I would want to carry a bag and a tripod over my shoulder all day in a busy Rome street. 
Would a monopod be a good alternative?


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 19, 2016)

LDS said:


> jollybdap said:
> 
> 
> > I have read some reports of theft of equipment in Italy and would like to hear from you the best way to carry my equipment safely in this trip.
> ...


 
Here in Italy (Milan) we hear scary reports about gear being stolen in Barcelona (Spain)...    
My suggestion? Don't ever let your bag unattended.


----------



## romanr74 (May 19, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > jollybdap said:
> ...



To me it is common sense (wherever you go) that you don't let your gear bag unattended. 

I usually have my messenger bag or backpack always with me. There are a few insanely crowedd bus lines in Rome (for instance) where I would wear the backpack to the front. Other than that I never felt insecure wherever and I never had any issues whatsoever in Italy. 

To Italy I believe you should bring a 16-35mm as a walk around lens, in my opinion you benefit from that width in these narrow places. I agree San Gimignano and in particular Siena should be added to the list. 

You should note that inside many places (e.g. churges, palaces, museums) you are either not allowed to take pictures at all, in most places you are certainly not allowed to use a flash or a tripod (inside). Some places you are not allowed to bring your bag into. Some places (e.g. the tower at the central pace in Siena) are too narrow to bring your bag into.


----------



## haggie (May 19, 2016)

As a frequent visitor of Italy I think I can say that Italy is as safe as any country. In the country side you can wander around almost carelessly without any risk for you or your equipment. In the larger cities, especially with a lot of tourists, you must use common sense. There are people that prey at easy 'opportunities' there - in Italy like anywhere else.

In addition to some tips that are already give, I take care that my camera equipment cannot easily be identified. So walking around with a Canon neck-strap shouting 'Canon 7D Mark II' would be foolish. Also, I tape the type on my camera body and also I blackened the brand name on the lens cap.

This way you can enjoy this beautiful country and its people the most.


----------



## jd7 (May 20, 2016)

jollybdap said:


> Thanks to everyone for your reply. I really appreciated the information you provided. I will try to pack less gear and enjoy more
> 
> The sticky issue is my tripod. I really like to capture some image at both ends of the day. But I don't see myself going back to hotel to pick up/drop off my tripod. It will more likely hang with me for the whole day. Do you have any good idea on how to do this?



Hi Jollybdap

Regarding tripods and gear more generally, I was given a lot of advice a few months ago about a trip I was planning to Europe. I covered some of the same ground as you are planning to in the north of Italy. You may find the advice given to me worth a read - see http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29417.0 if interested. My thoughts about my own experiences are also near the end of that thread.

As to your original post, I agree with everyone else who has said there is no reason to be particularly worried about security/safety in Italy - but of course it's always worth being aware of your surroundings and taking "common sense" precautions like not leaving gear unattended.


----------



## Chris Jankowski (May 20, 2016)

jollybdap said:


> The sticky issue is my tripod. I really like to capture some image at both ends of the day. But I don't see myself going back to hotel to pick up/drop off my tripod. It will more likely hang with me for the whole day. Do you have any good idea on how to do this?



I'd say that with modern DSLR with high usable ISO and stabilised lenses the need for a tripod goes away completely. I believe that these days tripods are special purpose tools useful in a few situations only - architecture photos with perspective correction using tilt/shift lenses, huge and heavy telephoto lenses, some macro work, product photos e.g food, special effects, etc. And you need a solid, often specialised tripod for that.

Compared with 100 ISO film in an SLR of the old days, today we can take useful photos with ISO 3200 (5 steps improvement) and IS (3 steps improvement). This is cumulative 8 shutter steps. In practical terms, with an IS lens you can shoot at 1/25 seconds or longer and have perfectly sharp photos. With ISO 3200 this allows you to take candle lit portraits with ease. So, try to say no to tripod. You will see that it really is easy.

It so happens that I now am traveling through Northern Italy. My experience is summarised below.

Keep things as simple and as light as possible. I believe that backpack is better than a shoulder bag, because it is more comfortable to wear for hours especially in hot weather. I use standard general purpose small 20 liter backpack and not a special photographic one. It is simple and more universal. In my backpack I carry: my 6D with 24-105 L IS, 70-300 L IS (on most days), water bottle, tiny umbrella, guide book and cut lunch. Polar filters in top backpack pocket. Camera with 24-105 in a ziplock plastic bag. The telephoto zoom in a ziplock plastic bag. No heavy protective cases. No hoods for the lenses. No shoulder strap. It all gets into way. The camera is either in the hand or in the backpack. This is all and it is sufficient. Many people will probably prefer a wide lens or wide zoom than a telephoto zoom, but I like capturing detail.

Even with this minimal gear you still stand out, as 95%+ of tourist take photos with their smart phones these days.

Italy is a wonderful country and certainly not more dangerous than most. Standard precautions still apply, as anywhere where you are a tourist and not a local.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 31, 2016)

Just back from Rome. It's a reasonably safe as any other European city.
There are lots of Police around. I had a 5D III around my neck for three days no hassles.
I'm sure there are plenty of pickpockets but not particulary bad in terms of security.
I saw no incidents, the police are on high alert.
My recommendation is to bring really good walking shoes.
There's alot of walking to do. It's really important your feet are a comfortable as possible or you won't want to take any pictures.
It's a lovely city to walk around. Early morning is really nice.
Read Dan Brown's Angels and Demons (not a great book really - but all the best locations are in it).
It was a while since I'd been there but it didn't disappoint. 
The Vatican Museum is very impressive, loved the Pantheon. The Spanish Steps are under repair, that was always a great location. Piaza Navone and the Trevi Fountain are lovely early morning. The 64 tourist bus is like a sardine can!
Book on line, everything has some method of skipping queue's if you pay more or pay for a guide.
Italy is very hot in summer. Sometimes up in the 40's.
It was last summer. 
If you can combine Siena with the Palio its a great (if very hot) experience.
Florence is a lovely city as is Venice.
Best early morning or evening when the bulk of the tourists are not around.
A great country, great food, very picturesque - too popular.


----------



## Mikehit (May 31, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to update us, Hector. I am pleased you enjoyed it.



> A great country, great food, very picturesque - too popular.



Unfortunately the same for many places. It is easy to avoid tourist traps but they are tourist traps for a very good reason: it is where the best sights are! It is surprisingly easy to avoid tourists but it also means you miss the classic stuff as well. 
Sometimes I choose the former and sometimes the latter. Mind you, when it comes to things like architecture and 'real life' you can see things equally representative away from the rat runs and it all comes down to keeping your eyes and ears open.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (May 31, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Italy (Rome) is the only country where I've been scammed by a "taxi" driver.
> Italy (Venice) is the only country where I've been where I've seen a woman have her purse removed from her handbag in "minutes".
> Italy (Florence) is the only country where I've been where I've seen "street life" using the card board tricks and kids to pick pocket people.



You should come to south America! You'll expand your horizons and learn new ways of pick pocketing and scamming... almost everywhere! ;D


Back on topic, I traveled around Rome a year ago and decided to ditch my DSLR. Bought a Sony NEX-5T with a kit pancake zoom, and attached a small pouch to my belt. Didn't carry anything heavy, walked around everywhere without feeling in danger, took lots of nice pics. Don't fear the mirrorless!


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Italy (Rome) is the only country where I've been scammed by a "taxi" driver.
> ...


I agree he should broaden his horizons. You haven't been robbed till you've been robbed at gunpoint. 
I work with a girl from Brazil and she can't believe how different and safe it is in Europe.
I also agree with the sentiment on mirrorless. The weight of a Full Frame DSLR is excessive when you are travelling. It's made me consider buying a lighter camera for travel. 
Not sure what though.
Maybe a Sony RX100 IV or a Fuji X-T1 or X-T10. Olympus cameras are a nice size too with good glass.
Hopefully it will be the next EOS M - I'd like to want one of those. The existing models don't seem to quite cut it.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, I don't think your camera equipment being stolen would be as big a problem as the (many times Rom) pickpockets. 

The best thing I could suggest (I live in Europe) is to put all your valuables in places that can't be picked. A nice "wallet" on a lanyard that you can slip around your neck and hold it inside your clothing/pants by the pressure of your belt would do the trick. Money, credit cards, and passports can safely live there for the duration of your trip. When you need money or a credit card, lift your shirt out of your pants, slip the "wallet" up just enough to get at what you need, finish your transaction, and reverse the process.

As for your camera gear, I'd suggest being bold and going with one body and a single lens (a zoom if you feel the need for flexibility). If you're intent on hauling a ton of gear, well, I can see where the picks might get you. It's easy to be distracted when you're changing lenses/filters/cameras.

In any event, don't lay your valuables down. They could be gone in a moment.

Years ago when in Florence a scruffy looking Italian brushed close by me on the sidewalk on his bike and very nearly grabbed an Italian woman's purse she had put in the basket of her own bike while she was kicking out the kick-stand. I saw it unfold and was starting to run after the would-be thief. Fortunately he misjudged the grab and everything was OK.

Once you have your items safely stowed and the camera hung over the shoulder, go have a GREAT time! There are fabulous places just waiting for you to show up and experience. Italy is one of our favorite places to visit. Oh, and don't get me started about the food. Oh man! And the wine. And the warm open-hearted people. And... And... And...

In short, put _nothing_ in your pockets. Period. And all will be well.




jollybdap said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> We will be travelling to Italy this summer for a family vacation. We will be visiting Rome, Florence, Cinque Terre, and Venice. Of course I will be taking my beloved DSLR and taking tons of photos. I have read some reports of theft of equipment in Italy and would like to hear from you the best way to carry my equipment safely in this trip. I have F-stop Loka but think it is too big and out of place in cities.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Jun 1, 2016)

Use image stabilization for short-ish exposures. If you really want longer exposures, I've found a cheap/small table-top tripod can work well. Many times there are places at chest level you can put it and, while the position might not be optimum for composition, at least you could get a shot without the hinderance of a full-blown tripod.

For myself, I've taken to leaving any and all tripods at home. I simply use a rag to put the camera on and a cell phone to remote trigger the setup. It works a charm. If your camera is not WiFi enabled, then a 2 second delay timer can get the job done. But I like the cell phone trigger as I can frame the shot and up the "hit rate." ;D 



jollybdap said:


> ... The sticky issue is my tripod. I really like to capture some image at both ends of the day. But I don't see myself going back to hotel to pick up/drop off my tripod. It will more likely hang with me for the whole day. Do you have any good idea on how to do this?


----------



## LDS (Jun 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Italy (Rome) is the only country where I've been scammed by a "taxi" driver.



You traveled too little  There are many countries you should be very careful about illegal taxi services - and pickpockets.

My advice is never trust "drivers" who offer their services at airports, stations and other locations. Go to the official taxi queue lines. Same in the city, call a reputable service for a car, or go to the "taxi stations", touristic places usually have one. Learn what are the legal taxi services. In Italy, you can't "stop" a taxi. Or use Uber, if you like.

That's true as well for fake "tourist guides" or people offering tickets for museums, and the like, often promising to bypass queues, etc. Don't feed them...



dilbert said:


> Italy (Venice) is the only country where I've been where I've seen a woman have her purse removed from her handbag in "minutes".



And you didn't warn her?


----------



## mtam (Jul 9, 2016)

When I visited Italy. I carried my tripod everywhere I went. I brought with me a SIRUI carbon tripod. It weights only 1.5 lb. Don't forget to bring a wireless shutter releaser. 

Additionally the robbery is very common in Italy, someone we knew got their wallet stolen in Florence train station. Bed super cautious! 

Safe travel


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 9, 2016)

It's not the loss of gear that would concern me - its the loss of the photos. I'd encourage you to bring another device/laptop to backup photos each night and keep that in separate place to your camera gear. Just leave it in your hotel room. 

Italy is possibly my most favourite place to travel. The locals are very friendly, helpful, co-operative and love tourists. It is a very enjoyable place to visit. (We've experienced a couple of problems there and I've never been better treated than by the guards at the Vatican - their kindness bought tears to my wife's and my eye - or by the nurses and doctors at the Meyer Hospital in Florence). But that doesn't fully negate the fact that over the last six years it has been a key entry point for illegal immigrants entering Europe and the associated social problems that entails. But you'll notice a heavy police presence in major tourist areas and the chances of running into any problems are exceptionally small. 

Re gear I'd try to narrow it down to two or three lenses and a small bag. A wider zoom and a standard/slightly telephoto lens is all you'll likely need. A small, wide aperture prime (eg 50mm) is also useful when indoors. Skip the tripod - you can always improvise if you need more stability. As mentioned above, you'll be walking everywhere. You don't want to get weighed down with unnecessary things you'll never need. Enjoy your trip.


----------

